# My Guinea Pigs First Time Outside. :)



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

My guinea pigs are LOVING the outside weather! I cannot get the picture to post because my computer is being dumb, but when it works, I will defiantly post it! Just wanted to share on how happy me and my pigs are doing! Hopefully next time there will be rats out too(but not _with_ the guinea pigs)!


----------



## Rodent Mama (Apr 23, 2013)

aww how fun!!!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

They were out today too, and they had a blast!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

O_O You should definitely try to get pictures to post!! :3 We used to take ours outside all the time when we had them. And our bunnies. And I take the rats out when the weather is alright. And any pet we can take outside, we do. I just love seeing them explore and enjoy themselves. :3

This is the first time I ever took our last bunny outside. She had too much fun with her bunny friend. xD


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Panda, do you out your ratties on a harness or something? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> Panda, do you out your ratties on a harness or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I first took Doctor Raticus out I took him out on a harness. He usually doesn't have one on but we live out in the middle of no where and there are a lot of hawks and things so I try not to take him outside in a harness but just as he got used to the outside I wanted him on a harness. And a lot of pictures I have of him are from when I was getting him used to wearing a harness because we were taking him to my dad's school and my sister's girl scout meetings for lessons. And we had to have him on a lead then so no one would freak out. Lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

